
The Erlang Rationale - fogus
http://forum.trapexit.org/viewtopic.php?p=44172
======
silentbicycle
"This is the Erlang Rationale. It is an attempt to explain why things look
like they do in Erlang and our thinking behind many of the properties and
features of the language. There is also some descriptions of part of the
system which today seem to lack description, for example the i/o system and
groups. The Rationale mainly deals with the core parts of the language and the
older parts of the libraries and not OTP.

It is to be considered to be work-in-progress and I will add to it when I find
the time and get the urge. Please come with comments and suggestions on what
is there and what you feel should be there."

Here's a cached version: [http://erlang-
china.org/uploads/2008/09/theerlangrationale.p...](http://erlang-
china.org/uploads/2008/09/theerlangrationale.pdf)

And another:
[http://www.vidiowiki.com/media/paper/0m-V9dOL0AeY%20The_Erla...](http://www.vidiowiki.com/media/paper/0m-V9dOL0AeY%20The_Erlang_Rationale.pdf)
(earlier version)

------
kinofcain
I get it! The PHP site being hosed with too many concurrent requests is the
Erlang rationale.

